# meine Grotten



## Clovere (27. Sep. 2008)

alles Europäer und eine eigene Nachzucht

    
    
    
   

und jetzt haut mich  

Elmar


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Äh, das sind ja wohl Koi - und wo sind die Grotten???


----------



## Dodi (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Christine,

"Grotten" sind im Koi-Jargon Koi, die nicht so optimal aussehen, kleine Fehlzeichnungen aufweisen oder in kein bestimmtes "Farb-Schema" passen bzw. sich nicht genau bestimmen lassen.

Aber Schönheit liegt ja bekannterweise im Sinne des Betrachters. 


@ Elmar:
Sind jedenfalls einige schöne dabei.  
Eigene Nachzucht ist schon manchmal spannend!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hi Elmar,


ich weiß gar nicht was du hast  


Da sind doch ein paar sehr schöne Fische bei, die ich jedenfalls *"nicht"* abgeben würde. 

Leider kann ich dir auch keinen abnehmen, mein Teich ist schon voll.....


----------



## Clovere (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

ausser einem sind sie alle zwischen 35 und 50 cm. 
Die, die weggehen, sind auf den Fotos nicht drauf. Die sind auch nur für Leute, denen es reicht, wenn was im teich rumschwimmt. Aber muss meinen Teich wieder auf richtige Anzahl bringen. Hab allerdings noch diesjährige (2. Ablaichung) im Aquarium.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Landsmann!
Wenn nicht so viel dazwischen liegen würde wären wir fast auf Augenhöhe!

Gruß vom Zollstock!


----------



## Clovere (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Landsfrau

Gruss von der Höhe des Saargaues runter in die Tiefen unseres schönen Landes.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Landsmann, Zollstock ist, damit ich Dir in die Augen schauen kann 370 m 
hoch  
Ist Dein Teichprojekt fertig? Gibt es Bilder?

Gruß vom Hexenberg


----------



## Clovere (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

ich warte darauf, dass der Baggerfahrer sich meldet um den Mutterboden abzuheben. Ist das gemacht, muss ich denLandeskonservator benachrichtigen, dass er den freigelegten Boden begutachtet ob er graben muss.
Dauert also noch etwas. Hab ja auch den ganzen Winter Zeit. Hätte ihn aber im März gerne soweit, dass ich die Filteranlage anwerfen kann, wobei ich mit dem vorhandenen Teichwasser impfen werde.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Wir mußten von Hand baggern  da kein Zugang möglich ist. Aber - ich habe schon das Vorkaufsrecht für´s Nachbargrundstück - für die nächst größere Version. Mein Teich ist auch erst seit Mai fertig. Vorher hatte ich nur eine Teichwanne von 650 l. Es ist wie mit dem Aquarium ist wird immer größer.

Gruß Vera


----------



## Clovere (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Vera
ich baue einen neuen, weil der jetzige zu klein ist und falsch gebaut. Hatte mein Vater vor 20 Jahren angelegt. Da er in einem kleinen "Park" liegt, hab ich zuviele Probleme mit einfallenden Nadel, Zapfen und Laub. Zudem dürfte er etwas mehr Sonne haben. Schöner sitzen tut nam wahrscheinlich an dem jetzigen Teich. Völlig abgeschirmt und ruhig. gelände zukaufen brauche ich nicht.... habe 47 ar 

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Glückspilz!  
Hast Du das Baggern einer ortsansässigen Firma übertragen? Vielleicht Reiter & Schäfer? Ach nee ich glaube die beiden haben sich ja getrennt. Das Problem mit den Blättern und Nadeln kann ich verstehen. Aber Du wirst den "alten" Teich doch bestimmt be- oder besser erhalten. So ist das, man kann eben nicht alles haben.
Gruß Vera


----------



## Clovere (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

es gibt jemanden im Ort, der das aushebt, was der Landskonservator noch stehen lässt. Mit Schaufebagger und Minibagger.
Den alten Teich werde ich zuschütten bis auf ein "Schmodderloch", dass sich dort Plankton (Rädertierchen, usw.) ansiedeln kann. Dann kann ich dort die Laichbürste reinlegen, die Kleinen können schlüpfen und sich selbt ernähren. Hab dieses Jahr gelernt, dass es mit dem Füttern der Brut so sehr aufwändig ist.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Du hattest Koi-Nachwuchs? Und das war schwierig? Ich hab ja nur einen Teich für "Arme". Ein paar Goldfische - schlag mich nicht - da gab es auch Nachwuchs. Und ein Paar Koi´s, der größte ist ein Butterfly ca. 25 cm. Die anderen sind kleiner. Mehr hat meine bessere Hälfte nicht genehmigt. Mein 2. Hobby sind Diskusfische, die auch ziemlich kostspielig sind.


----------



## Clovere (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

schau bei

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19479
Eintrag #11

aber das sind die ersten, wo ich das Laichen mitbekommen habe und nicht nur das schwarze und das braune Männchen beteiligt waren. Nachzucht hatte ich seit 3 Jahren. Aber nur die mit "Tarnfarbe"  hatten die Fressorgien der grossen überlebt.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hört sich wirklich aufwendig an. Aber die Zwerge sind süss. Bei mir haben ca. 10 Goldfischlein überlebt. Sind jetzt ca. 5 cm groß. Allerdings sind sie im Teich geblieben. Im Ersatzaquarium hatte ich ein Diskuspäärchen das aber nur im Gesellschaftsbecken ablaicht. Und das alle paar Tage. Nur da ist noch nichts bei rausgekommen. Die Zwerge werden gleich nach dem Schlüpfen von den anderen gefräßigen Mitbewohnern gefressen. :crazy


----------



## Clovere (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

die grösseren Kois schruppen den Laich auch weg und machen auch vor den kleinen nicht halt. Aber 200.000 bis 500.000 Eier pro Kg Weibchen sind ja auch nicht wenig *lach*


----------



## Vera44 (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Soooo viele? :friede 
Das gibt ja jede Menge Lebendfutter. Kein Wunder wenn Du Riesenkois hast!
Ich hoffe meine wachsen auch irgendwann! Habe heute gelesen die werden ja uralt. Das wußte ich garnicht. Viel Glück weiterhin und berichte doch über die Fortschritte vom neuen Teich.

Gruß aus dem Herzen vom Saarland !


----------



## Clovere (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

an die Spezialisten....

kann man die Kois auf Bild 6, 19 und 11 aus Fred #1 einer Varietät zuordnen oder sind nur bunte Kois?

Elmar


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Moin Elmar,

der Koi auf Bild # 6 ist ein Beni Kikokuryu,
den auf # 9 (ich denke mal, Du meinst 9 nicht 19) kann ich leider nicht bestimmen - ist auf jeden Fall eine Doitsu-Variante.
# 11 Sanke oder Showa.


----------



## Clovere (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Elmar,
> 
> der Koi auf Bild # 6 ist ein Beni Kikokuryu,
> den auf # 9 (ich denke mal, Du meinst 9 nicht 19) kann ich leider nicht bestimmen - ist auf jeden Fall eine Doitsu-Variante.
> # 11 Sanke oder Showa.



war wohl noch nicht wirklich wach gewesen   ........... sorry.....
meinte 9, 10 und 12  

Elmar


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Elmar,

na, von denen, die Du bestimmt haben wolltest, da war ja wenigstens einer dabei. 

Der auf # 10 würde ich sagen: Ginrin Showa
# 12 Hi Utsuri - aber alles unter Vorbehalt.

Die lassen sich nicht so eindeutig und leicht bestimmen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Sehe ich auch so

Showa - Showa - Hi Utsuri


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hi Clovere


ich finde die kois toll 

und den namen grotten find ich:dumm 

ist so wie die  regel der EU, daß schlangengurken nur eine bestimmte krümmung haben dürfen wenn sie in den handel kommen 
aber selbst die wird nun abgeschafft  

achja,---und ich wollte ,ich hätte einen der bunten aus deiner  Galerie 

gruß ins saarland vom hunsrück

ulla


----------



## Clovere (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Moin Ulla ausem Hundsbuckel 
in den Augen von vielen sind es einfach nur Grotten. Eine andere Sache ist, wie schön man sie selber findet. Und ich weiss, dass "schöne" Japaner und Euros anders aussehen. Was solls ). Sehe heute die Fische auch mit anderen Augen als damals, als ich anfing. Aber rausschmeissen tu ich deswegen keinen. Aber da der neue Teich etwa das 4-fache Volumen das Alten haben wird, ist ja noch bissi Platz für "Nichtgrotten"  

Elmar


----------



## hansemann (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

@Elmar,

sehr mutig von dir, deine "Grotten" hier einzustellen. Ist ja nicht üblich, meist sind hier nur feinste Japaner abgebildet.

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie "Grotten" aussehen 

und jetzt weiß ich auch definitiv, dass bei mir im Teich auch "Grotten" schwimmen:shock 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Clovere (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

haben doch die meisten  

Elmar


----------



## gemag (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Deshalb gibt es so wenig Bilder.


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*



> ausem Hundsbuckel


:

  lach yayaya oller saarlänner 

ich sehs auch mit ganz anderen augen 

gruß rüberschmeiß*
ulla


----------



## Clovere (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> lach yayaya *oller* saarlänner
> 
> ...



also das "oller" verbiete ich mir  
wobei der Geist oft williger ist als das Fleisch in diesem Alter  
wenns ans arbeiten geht ............ *sfg*

Elmar


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*



> also das "oller" verbiete ich mir



  :sorry   

nu stell dich nicht so *mädchenhaft* an1 

das muß so ein richtiger *kerl * doch vertragen können 

und ist ja auch nicht sooo gemeint

gruß
ulla


----------



## Clovere (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

*lach*


----------



## Clovere (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: meine Grotten*

eine Mini-Grotte

 

einer von viiiiieeeelen Fotografierversuchen 

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

mal meine Mini- Grotten..... um Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

 

 

 

Elmar


----------



## Clovere (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

anderer Versuch


----------



## Christine (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Elmar,

das erste Foto von den drei letzten ist herzallerliebst. Wie aus einem Film, wahrscheinlich fängt er gleich an zu reden. toll


----------



## Clovere (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

ein Kampfzwerg *lach*


Elmar


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

tz else--der hat grad ein *bäuerchen* gemacht

grüssle
ulla


----------



## Aristocat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Dem Mutigen gehört die Welt! Hier sind meine "Grotten"
LG
Andrea

Bild 1: "Schrotti" (Mitte quer), Bild 2: "Dori", Bild 3: Dori bei Ihrem liebsten Hobby


----------



## Reginsche (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Wie alt sind denn die Zwerge?


----------



## Graupel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Wow, tolle farben! Der blau-rosane gefällt mir besonders gut. Wie lang leben die? Und schwer zu halten? (Spezielle ansprüche?)


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallöle!
@ Reginsche: die Koi sind im Dez. 08 geboren. Die Shubukin sind älter ca 1,5 Jahre lt. Händler.

@ Graupel(?): die Koi können 20 Jahre und älter werden. Bei den Shubukin weiß ich es nicht so genau. Ansprüche? Hm mal nach denken: 
Also das Fresschen bitte in Mundgerechte Häppchen bröseln, die ersten Koistik´s bitte von Hand reichen, ab und an Mückenlarven aus der Regentonne angeln ansonsten beim füttern am Teich sitzen bleiben und still sein!

Und wehe jetzt sagt irgendwer, dass meine Fischis verwöhnt sind:haue3 dann gibst DAS!


----------



## Clovere (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

muss doch mal die Mini-Grotten aktualisieren:

haben 20 cm


----------



## Aristocat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Morgen Elmar!
Schöne "Grotten" (sch**** Begriff)!
Besonders der hell goldene und er silberne!


----------



## Clovere (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

guten Morgen Andrea

den oberen habe ich verschenkt und den dunklen wollte mein schatz "retten" *gg*.
werden aber die letzten Butterfly sein, die in meinen Teich gekommen sind.


----------



## Psycho (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo, sagt mal wie nennt man denn die Farbe von dem Koi auf Bild 6.
sieht ja spitze aus


----------



## Clovere (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

denke mal ein Kikokuryu
aber was Varietäten angeht, gibts hier Spezialisten. Vielleicht meldet sich ja mal einer.


----------



## Clovere (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

mal ein Blick in die Wundertüte vom August 2009.
Die Kleinen sind 15 Wochen.

 

die hier schwimmen jetzt anderswo


----------



## Vera44 (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo Elmar!

Hübsche Kerle! Sind ganz schön gewachsen die Kleinen!
Denkst Du noch dran dass ich mir noch einen Butty wünsche? Ich nehm auf jeden Fall einen.
Egal aus welchem Jahr. :smoki


----------



## Clovere (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Hallo Elmar!
> 
> Hübsche Kerle! Sind ganz schön gewachsen die Kleinen!
> Denkst Du noch dran dass ich mir noch einen Butty wünsche? Ich nehm auf jeden Fall einen.
> Egal aus welchem Jahr. :smoki



wenn Butterfly dabei sind, bekommst mit Sicherheit einen. Aber nicht vergessen: Es sind Grotten und ohne Wachstumsgarantie.


----------



## Vera44 (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Ach Elmar!
Es sind doch quasi auch Saarländer! Da weiss man was man hat!


----------



## Clovere (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Aktualisierung bei den Mini-Grotten.
sind jetzt 5 Monate alt
der Grösste hat 15 cm


----------



## maritim (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: meine Grotten*

hallo,

meine fische sind auch sogenannte grotten.
hatte sie von jemanden gekauft, wo die koi in einem naturreich aufgewachsen sind.

natürlich entsprechen sie nicht den idealen der edlen koi aus japan.
aber sie sind schön bunt und sehr robust und sie rupfen mir nicht alle pflanzen raus.

auch wenn mich jetzt alle erschlagen! für mich muss ein koi einfach nur schön bunt sein.
diese überzüchteten koi aus japan , die alle vorgaben  erfüllen sind nicht mein geschmack.


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2010)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hi Elmar,

sind doch wirklich sehr hübsche Koi dabei! 

Hi Peter,

wieso erschlagen? Schönheit liegt doch immer im Sinne des Betrachters! 
Mir ist es auch egal, wo die Fische herkommen, Hauptsache sie gefallen mir.

Wie gut, das nicht alle denselben Geschmack haben - dann wäre die Welt arm... 

Den Begriff "Grotten" finde ich übrigens nicht besonders. Wer den wohl als 
Bezeichnung für Koi erfunden hat, die nicht allen Schönheitsidealen entsprechen...


----------



## Christine (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Ab hier ist die Diskussion in andere Gefilde abgeglitten - ich hab das mal ausgegliedert - Ihr findet das jetzt hier: *Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters*


Hier bitte weiter zum Thema "Elmars Nachwuchs(-Kois)"


----------



## Clovere (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: meine Grotten*

schnipplersch


----------



## Matthiasb (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Also ich finde die ganze Geschichte mit Grotten und so Blödsinnig tut mir Leid, aber entweder sieht ein Fisch gut aus und gefällt einem oder eben nicht, das hängt aber net davon ab, ob er aus Japan kommt. Das angebliche Extra Qualitätsmerkmal halte ich ohnehin für einen Mythos, denn das weiche Wasser das die Koi's in Japan angeblich so schön macht haben wir hier net, also haben die Fische nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit genau die gleichen Merkmale, wie hier geborene. Aber ich wüsste nicht, warum diese Temporär besseren Farben so viel Geld wert sein sollen. Also ich habe fast nur "Euro Koi" und ein paar wenige Japaner, die ich ganz klein relativ günstig erstanden habe und ich bin sehr zufrieden, vielleicht bin ich ein Dilettant, aber ich kann beim besten willen keinen keinen bedeutsamen unterschied zwischen den Japanern und den Euro's erkennen.


Und ich kann nur sagen, du hast Herrliche Fische, die ich sofort nehmen würde, weil sie super aussehen !


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Hallo, Elmar
habe diesen Beitrag jetzt erste entdeckt, und auch zum ersten Mal den Ausdruck " Grotten " für Kois gehört.
Was soll diese Aufregung denne ?? Nimm doch mal ne echte Grotte, die meisten sind wunderschön, man kann mit einem Boot reinfahren, Stalaktiten und Stalakniten bewundern, Kristalle entdecken und, und---und.
Auf jeden Fall hätte ich gerne eine    " Butterfliege "       von Dir, wenn Du mir einen abgeben würdest !
Ich finde hier nirgendwo welche.


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: meine Grotten*

Meine Koi sind auch alles grotten, na und mir gefallen sie.


----------

